# Overheating/Fan Problems.



## ng1410 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, so I have a new computer (4 months), and I was having issues with playing big games (like Sims 2), my computer was freezing after 20-30 minutes of playing the games and rebooting itself.

I installed "speed fan", and realized that my system was overheating (the system temperatures were above 65C, and the CPU RPM was around 2200). A friend of mine installed a new Intel fan for me, which was suppossed to have more RPM (around 3500), and the result was that my system temperature got lower (around 56C), but the RPM now is only about 820.

I can now only play the Sims 2 for no longer than 5-10 min, which is much worse than it used to be with the previous fan.

My question is - why did the fan RPM got so low, and what can I do to fix the problem.


----------



## TechSOS (Nov 16, 2008)

Usually CPU fans and other case fans will have cables that provide on/off switches and speed settings. However, you can log into BIOS of the system when it boots up. As soon as you turn on the computer, it will give you the option of pressing F1, DEL, or some other function to enter BIOS (setup). From there, you can change the fan speed of the device as long as the motherboard supports it and check other stats like core temperature, and boot settings. Try it out!:grin:


----------

